
Magnetic graphene created, making possible new spintronics data-storage devices - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/magnetic-graphene-created-making-possible-new-spintronics-data-storage-devices
======
cgs1019
paper on arxiv:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.1521](http://arxiv.org/abs/1412.1521)

